# Millionth Mini



## aaronoxf (Nov 20, 2006)

Well this automotive section seem to be all go.......So many topic to pick from, thought I best start my own. Well if any of you are MINI fans, we down at plant Oxford (The only place in the WORLD MINIs are produced) have just rolled out the 1 millionth MINI. Quality car that hopefully will last for years......What does everyone think of the MINI, good? bad? ugly? Not as good as the old? Or just plan silly! Germans are under the bonnet im affraid


----------

